
Please don't call them 'Legos' - xmjw
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/10839/legos-not-lego
======
lmm
I don't care about the trademarks, but as a Brit 'Legos' always sounds wrong,
like "I'm playing with my sheeps".

~~~
arethuza
On the other hand, don't we in the UK always talk about "maths" rather than
"math".

~~~
nailer
That's a different matter: how does one contract a plural - but the plural is
still the same:

\- Math is short for mathematics, not for mathematic, which isn't a word (try
looking up 'mathematic' sometime).

\- Maths is also short for mathematics.

~~~
JonnieCache
The obvious comparison is to "physics" which is short for "physical sciences"
IIRC.

Was mathematics once referred to as "the mathematical arts" or something?

(A similar way to appear very uncool is to walk into a record shop and
proclaim, "look at all these vinyls!")

~~~
siddboots
It isn't "short for" anything. This is just a normal suffix for fields of
study: Physics, mechanics, politics, statistics, optics, ethics, linguistics,
and so on.

Etymologically it is a plural suffix, but in modern English it is singular.

[http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/-ics](http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/-ics)

------
chrisseaton
British people don't call them lego because of trademark issues, we call them
that because we consider it to be a mass noun.

~~~
a-priori
Canadians too. Not sure why.

------
icambron
Trying to get people not to use the obvious plural is silly, but the
insistance on all caps bothers me even more. It's right up there with Yahoo's
exclamation mark. The convention is that everyone will call you, usually, by
the name you choose, but demanding that other people use your preferred
typographical novelty is lame.

------
a-priori
This may be a regional thing? I've always used "Lego" as a mass noun as in
"I'm playing with Lego". The pluralization "Legos" sounds weird to me.

------
cstavish
As someone who spent a ludicrous amount of time during my childhood playing
with _Legos_ and always referring to them as such to friends and family, I
really don't appreciate this "request". I'm quick to correct my ways when I
realize that I've been mispronouncing or misusing a word, but when we're
talking about a children's toy brand (however cool it may be), let's just all
take it easy.

------
leobelle
The title for this link needs to be fixed. It's a question with some answers,
and very few of the answers reflect the position stated in the title.

------
wil421
I have never played with only one lego therefore I refer to them as legos
because I play with more than one.

~~~
drcongo
But a single brick isn't called a lego, it's called a LEGO brick (or part).
You have never played with one LEGO brick, you have played with LEGO bricks.

Would you build a house out of house bricks or out of houses?

~~~
wil421
Ask any kid from age 4-10 if they have ever called legos "lego bricks"

